# 1920x1080 on my 32 inch HD TV isn't fitting



## Truth

Now, I recently purchased a Panasonic 32" HD Television and I'm trying to use it with my high end gaming PC. Unfortunately, when I choose the television's native resolution (which is 1920x1080), it does not fit to my screen. It outstretches. It cuts off half of my taskbar on Windows 7 and I cannot see the top of my browser when it's full-screened.

Is there any way I can fix this problem and make it so everything fits nicely into my screen on 1920x1080 resolution? It should because that's what the television was designed to support and I'm not sure why this is occurring.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Senator

Go into Catalyst Control Center and under the LCD panel options slide the bar towards Underscan. You'll see the screen image get smaller. Move the slider till it fits. That is if you still have that 5870,


----------



## Hoops

This happens to my TV too, but I have a 460...how can I fix this?


----------



## Bo_Punk_2.0

Are you using DVI or HDMI?


----------



## z0so

It happened to me with my current setup and I switched from HDMI to DVI and that fixed it.


----------



## usmcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoops;12512313*
> This happens to my TV too, but I have a 460...how can I fix this?


nvidia control panel options--> resize desktop. have to do this on my 42" lcd. you end up running some odd res like 18xx x 10xx


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Senator;12512304*
> Go into Catalyst Control Center and under the LCD panel options slide the bar towards Underscan. You'll see the screen image get smaller. Move the slider till it fits. That is if you still have that 5870,


That will degrade image quality. It must be set at 0% to keep it clear.

The OP has to find the setting on the television. It's usually called "Just scan" "Disable over/underscan" or "Aspect ratio: Auto"

Try to find those first..


----------



## Kai`

Have you tried changing the aspect ratio from your tv? That happened to me when I ran dual monitors, but after changing the ratio from 16:10 to 16:9 via the auto setting the image fit perfectly.


----------



## PatSharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12512350*
> That will degrade image quality. It must be set at 0% to keep it clear.
> 
> The OP has to find the setting on the television. It's usually called "Just scan" "Disable over/underscan" or "Aspect ratio: Auto"
> 
> Try to find those first..


I agree, you prob have your TV set to widescreen or 'cinema' or something. Make sure it's outputting the right resolution from your PC and then make sure the TV's not doing anything to the image first


----------



## Rangerscott

Read this and see if it helps.

http://www.overclock.net/hdtv/948373-image-too-big-samsung-52-lcd.html


----------

